
Blockchain in Healthcare - alexeysemeney
https://www.devteam.space/blog/blockchain-in-healthcare/
======
pavel_lishin
> _While blockchain technology would not have prevented such attacks, it
> could, in some instances, have prevented the hackers from being able to
> access much of the confidential data._

> _Since the access and transfer of data can be made more secure by
> blockchain, it facilitates a more trusting environment where doctors,
> patients, and third parties can regularly transfer data to one another._

This is some hand-wavy bullshit. How does Blockchain tech prevent access to
confidential information? How can it be made more secure?

> _Blockchain-based electronic health records would allow records to be easily
> sent from one location to another making them, in effect, the first ever
> anywhere anytime electronic medical record. To potential of these kinds of
> records to transform patient care is enormous._

Sure, except you need to send the entire blockchain - or you can send
excerpts, in which case there's no need for a blockchain.

I'm tired of reading and pasting excerpts. This reads like a high school
junior trying their best to justify picking an essay topic to a teacher. I'd
give this a generous D-.

